# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  event handling + clic de souris: comment ajouter des paramtres?

## Invit

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour un programme python qui est similaire  la version minimaliste suivante:



```

```

En fait, j'aimerais pouvoir entrer dans l'action 'onclick' d'autres paramtres (deux entiers) en plus de l'event. La fonction ressemblerait  a:



```

```

mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:



```

```

Auriez-vous une autre mthode  suggrer pour contourner a?

Merci!

----------


## PauseKawa

```

```

----------


## Invit

a a l'air de marcher. merci! ;-)

----------


## PauseKawa

Ceci dit, pour le code donn, les variables sont visibles (dans l'espace de nom global) dans onclick


```

```

D'aprs l'erreur que vous nous montrez vos 'x1, y1' (lmin, lmax) pourrez ne pas tre fixes, dans ce cas attention de bien donner la valeur au moment de lexcution du code: lambda ev, max=lmax, min=lmin: onclick(ev, max, min)

@+

----------

